# SO Happy With Pet Supplies Plus!



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 17, 2008)

My local Pet Supplies Plus has quit selling small animals!!! All they have now are rescue cats and fish!!! inkbouce:

The last few times I was there, I had told them they weren't getting good rabbits from ordering them in on a truck (most likely Marshalls).

I don't know if it had any affect, but I am sure happy they did this.

Now, I wonder if all of them have ???


----------



## swanlake (Jan 17, 2008)

the pet supplies plus by me has never sold rabbits. they only have hamsters, maybe one or two gunnie pigs. 



thats awsome though!!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 17, 2008)

They had rabbits all the time! Now they don't even have feeder mice! inkelepht:


----------



## Haley (Jan 17, 2008)

Mine always have rabbits- mostly lionheads in crappy glass enclosures with pine/cedar bedding and no hay. 

It makes me want to cry. Ive talked to the manager several times and for a while they had hay but I went in there the other day and they didnt have any.

I wish our store would follow suit. It breaks my heart everytime I go in.


----------



## haxela (Jan 17, 2008)

Our, "Pet Supplies Plus," store is one that does sell rabbits, guinea pigs, hamsters, birds, fish, and the like. However, the store that I do go to has always seemed to take exceptional care of their animals.

I'm not necessarily pro-or-con pet stores and their policies about selling animals. I personally choose not to purchase animals at pet stores, but understand why some people do. I don't judge them for their decisions and I do purchase supplies at pet stores. But I do have a problem with pet stores that don't take proper care of their animals - and I am all for pet stores only becoming supply warehouses as opposed to pet warehouses. But I suppose that's neither here nor there...

The bunnies are in enclosures that are well ventilated and spacious. And each time that I see them they have plenty of hay, water, pellets, and fresh vegetables. Like sexes are housed together and they are on pegboard with litter boxes filled with a pelleted wood. Guinea pigs are in similar enclosures but have carefresh-type bedding. Hamsters and gerbils are on aspen and always have fresh water. I've been impressed with how well they care for their animals. 

That being said, other pet stores in my area have atrocious conditions. It saddens me to no end and just breaks my heart. If a pet store is willing to properly care for the animals they sell, well, great - but, if they can't or won't...they shouldn't be allowed to sell them.

Way to go for speaking out! And, yay! At least one store out there got the message. Hopefully others will begin to follow suit.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 17, 2008)

Our PSP was really good with the animals also. They had local breeders for a time then a new manager came in and forced them to use the "company connections" - it sort of ruined the place. I've talked to the manager about a lot of things.... I hope he listened. He did listen about Timothy hay from Oxbow! Usually I am lucky if they have one bag..... today they had SIX!!!


----------



## Stoneraaronm (Jan 23, 2020)

I've never understood the whole, paying for animals is bad thing. Whether you're "adopting" or buying you're still paying someone for the care of said animal and(hopefully) giving it a better, loving home. The only difference seems to be terminology.


----------



## Gelly (Jan 24, 2020)

Stoneraaronm said:


> I've never understood the whole, paying for animals is bad thing. Whether you're "adopting" or buying you're still paying someone for the care of said animal and(hopefully) giving it a better, loving home. The only difference seems to be terminology.



I think the issue is supporting the industry by purchasing. If the demand for purchasing went down and more bunnies and other animals were adopted from shelters, there would be less homeless animals. I’m not against breeding and I got my rabbit from a reputable breeder but I think most people don’t do research. There’s a whole controversy now in New Jersey over a woman who allegedly (since it hasn’t been confirmed yet but the evidence is there) sells bunnies at 5 weeks old claiming they’re 10 weeks old. She supposedly also under feeds them so she can advertise them as “teacup bunnies”. So while I’m not against responsible and ethical breeding (which are likely the type we have on this forum), I do feel the practice can lead to some sketchy and unethical business.


----------



## Stoneraaronm (Jan 24, 2020)

Gelly said:


> I think the issue is supporting the industry by purchasing. If the demand for purchasing went down and more bunnies and other animals were adopted from shelters, there would be less homeless animals. I’m not against breeding and I got my rabbit from a reputable breeder but I think most people don’t do research. There’s a whole controversy now in New Jersey over a woman who allegedly (since it hasn’t been confirmed yet but the evidence is there) sells bunnies at 5 weeks old claiming they’re 10 weeks old. She supposedly also under feeds them so she can advertise them as “teacup bunnies”. So while I’m not against responsible and ethical breeding (which are likely the type we have on this forum), I do feel the practice can lead to some sketchy and unethical business.


Sounds like businesses being greedy.


----------



## Momto4nmore (Jan 24, 2020)

Gelly said:


> I think the issue is supporting the industry by purchasing. If the demand for purchasing went down and more bunnies and other animals were adopted from shelters, there would be less homeless animals. I’m not against breeding and I got my rabbit from a reputable breeder but I think most people don’t do research. There’s a whole controversy now in New Jersey over a woman who allegedly (since it hasn’t been confirmed yet but the evidence is there) sells bunnies at 5 weeks old claiming they’re 10 weeks old. She supposedly also under feeds them so she can advertise them as “teacup bunnies”. So while I’m not against responsible and ethical breeding (which are likely the type we have on this forum), I do feel the practice can lead to some sketchy and unethical business.


And this is why good breeders get bad rep from generalized behaviora of bad apples
Anyone who buys a purebred rabbit from a breeder- First Question must be Do You Show? If no or bunch of excuses to that effect then they should NOT be breeding and do NOT buy from them!
We strongly feel the only rabbit breeding that should be done are those showing and trying to preserve the purebred standards for betterment OR yes for meat source for homestead/farm families- but they typically don't sell either. 
Show breeders are more and more not selling to the 'public' pet buyers to make sure their offspring does not end up in shelters or pet stores. If they do sell, we prefer 4h kids to buy or select stable families. Pet Stores should NOT sell small animals, their staff just really cannot give proper temp care. And never ever buy a 'teacup' labelled bun or i prefer no sales under 10-12 wks old!!!


----------



## wildflower3 (Jan 24, 2020)

I've never seen ANY animals at the one near me, but it's the only location I've been to. We also have Tomlinsons and we got our original bunnies there (15 years ago), but every other location of Tomlinsons I've been to in my city does NOT have any animals (and barely any small animal merchandise at all). The one we got the rabbits from also had bulk dispensers of rabbit feed which was neat.

My Pet Supplies Plus also has some bulk dispensers but not of brands I would ever buy - all alfalfa based pellets and usually with all those extra little crunchy bits.

If I were to ever get another rabbit it'd be from our local rescue (which I didn't know about when I was young). I have always been anti-breeder but to be fair, I've been learning quite a bit recently as my boyfriend has his heart set on a particular (uncommon) breed of dog and I am better understanding that industry and the passion with it.


----------

